# Black pepper for pigeon



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

*How are served the Black pepper for pigeon!
What health benefits?

Thank you​*


----------



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

upupupupupupupupup


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Black pepper is grinded to fine powder first and then given mixed with some jaggery and other spices. It helps with digestion mainly, but also helps with liver problems and fatigue. Its given in small quantities.


----------



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

*It helps to sexual stimulation for the birds .. and without grinding .. give male or female cold. He makes birds mate and a good fertilization
I'm after the experiment proved to me that*


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hmmmmm, that's nice to know!


----------



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

*yes >> you can try it >> very Useful :*


----------

